
‘Murmurs of Earth: The Voyager Interstellar Record’ (1978) - benbreen
https://wearethemutants.com/2017/07/17/murmurs-of-earth-the-voyager-interstellar-record-1978/
======
DamnInteresting
For those interested in the multimedia content from the Voyager golden
records, I created this interactive a few years ago.

[http://voyager.damninteresting.com/](http://voyager.damninteresting.com/)

Self-link, yes, but there are no ads or anything on it. I just decided to
build it since I was unable to find a complete collection online (also, I had
thought of a nifty way to make a spinning record effect, and I wanted to try
it out).

------
xtiansimon
This is a nice bibliophile piece.

